
Hacker News: Top Colors - rayvega
http://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors
======
swombat
I use D5B390. It's very pleasant.

Worth noting that if you really care and have less than 250 karma, you could
always install GreaseMonkey and change it (and other things) yourself...

~~~
garply
I find your brown is a little too dark to go with the black text. Try f1e9d9.

~~~
swombat
Hmm, weird, what screen are you using? The black text is plenty readable
here...

Your lighter brown is nice too, that said.

Edit: Gonna try your light beige for a little while...

Edit 2: Aha, the currently selected link (e.g. new, threads, etc) becomes
almost invisible on this light beige... it's still visible on my darker brown!
:-)

~~~
garply
Ah, good point about the white text. The darkness clash isn't too strong,
maybe it was just because I was used to the light color. I think I'll switch
to yours for a while.

------
mynameishere
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safety_orange>

------
phalien
You can choose your own colors after your karma gets to 250, if I remember
correctly

------
lovskogen
When I get 12 more points, I'll be the first one with RGBA(0,0,0,0.5)!

------
maxklein
So I'm guessing top colors are so you can easily recognize which of your
multiple accounts you are currently logged into, right?

------
achew22
Does anyone know what this is? Does anyone have any more info on where the
colors come from?

~~~
limmeau
In the user settings on HN, you can choose your own color for the bar at the
top. I suppose these are the colors, sorted by popularity.

~~~
cb33
uhh, you can?

------
chapel
I love orange, so the default color is good for me.

------
mambodog
I'm really boring. 999999.

